# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم الكاتيل سوفت ويير(alcatel Software) طلبات : شفرة Alcatel OT-505

## ouaazza

ارجوكم مساعدة في فك شفرة Alcatel OT-505
IMEI : 357770034333432
505x-2asffr1

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

ليس مجانيا اخي مدعوم علي NCK BOX

----------


## ouaazza

شكرا لك اخي  وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## jazouli89

15:44:05 >     MODEL:    Alcatel OT-505X 
 15:44:05 >     IMEI:    357770034333432 
 15:44:06 >     PROVIDER:    2ASFFR1 
 15:44:06 >     NCK:    12943114-99 
 15:44:06 >     NSCK:    15780197-63 
 15:44:06 >     SPCK:    42177631-77 
 15:44:06 >     CPCK/SIM:    06778549-48 
 15:44:06 >     CCK:    35760770-10 
 15:44:06 >     PCK:    28708776-22 
 15:44:06 >     TYPE ###765*08# AND USE CODE! 
 15:44:06 >     IF CODE NOT ACCEPTED PLEASE FULL RESET PHONE or CLEAR eMMC AND TRY AGAIN! 
 15:44:06 >     FULL RESET: PHONE OFF, press [#]+[POWER] or [VOL UP]+[POWER]! 
 15:44:06 >     CLEAR eMMC: PHONE OFF, press [VOL DOWN]+[POWER], select CLEAR EMMC, press [HOME]! 
 15:44:06 > Disconnecting from server:                                              OK! 
 15:44:06 > Alcatel OT-505X CALCULATE CODE(S):                           END!

----------


## ouaazza

شكرا لك اخي الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] على طيب المتابعة
الكود شغال جزاك الله كل خير

----------


## jazouli89



----------


## mmboys

Verification sur le *NCK BOX*

----------

